# Red Tail Catfish growth rate.



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone know what the growth rate is? if they grow really fast or are they slow growers?

like an inch a year or an inch a month or somthing?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My lfs has one currently sitting at the 28 to 29 inch mark-when smaller it was growing about 2 to 3 inches a month-when it got to the 15 to 16 inch mark growth considerably slowed down on him!!!!!Thats about all i know!!!!!Besides he was in an indoor pond somewhere in the neighborhood of around 4 to 500 gallons!!!!


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

they grow very fast from my experience, my neighbor bought a 3-4 in baby and put it in a 10 g tank, within 2 months it was at about 10-13" and couldnt move in the tank, he brought it back to the pet store for credit lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

damn, i wish they stayed babies, they are soo cool.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> damn, i wish they stayed babies, they are soo cool.


They are like $35 for babies around me...anyone else know the pricing??


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

theres like a 3 foot one in Shark aquarium on 22 in NJ

They are also selling a baby one thats around 5 inches for lik 80 bucks


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Louie D said:


> damn, i wish they stayed babies, they are soo cool.


They are like $35 for babies around me...anyone else know the pricing??
[/quote]
As everyone already said they grow very fast for the frist parts of their lifes and can get to be around 4'. Louie the price 35$ for a baby is fair, around here its about the same or a little more for a 2-3"er.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Louie D said:


> damn, i wish they stayed babies, they are soo cool.


They are like $35 for babies around me...anyone else know the pricing??
[/quote]

24 bux @ shark aquarium


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

you can buy a four inch asian redtail catfish at my LFS for $12.99, but im not a real catfish guy so these may be over-priced. they are attractive though...


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

a 5incher at my LFS goes for about 49 bucks


----------

